# Nikon's 1.5 ratio...common on most digital's ?



## RVP46 (Oct 6, 2009)

Simple question...is the lens ratio found on the Nikon digital camera's common or similar to most brands?
Thanks!


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 6, 2009)

It has nothing to do with the lens, the crop factor is the image sensor.
It is common for all brands that are not full frame to have this, but each is a bit different
Nikon = 1.5
Canon =1.6
Olympus =2.0

So it depends on what brand you are looking at, and in some cases the model as well.


----------



## Dwig (Oct 6, 2009)

SpeedTrap said:


> ...
> It is common for all brands that are not full frame to have this, but each is a bit different
> Nikon = 1.5
> Canon =1.6
> ...



Most digital cameras use sensors of a different size than what is now considered the standard reference format, 35mm full frame (AKA Double Frame). This is also true of some film cameras. The crop factor refers to the field of view difference a particualr focal lens lens gives when used on the camera in question compared to when it is used on 35mm full frame.

BTW, Canon's most common crop factor is 1.6, but some of their more professional non-full frame models have different crop factors. Also, the Olympus crop factor applies to all 4/3rds and micro4/3rds format cameras from Olympus, Panasonic, and Leica. Most other popular DSLRs have crop factors of 1.5; the same as Nikon.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 6, 2009)

Well most digital cameras technically use a standard format, only called APS-C. The great thing about standards is that there are so many to chose from.


----------



## KmH (Oct 7, 2009)

SpeedTrap said:


> It has nothing to do with the lens, the crop factor is the image sensor.
> It is common for all brands that are not full frame to have this, but each is a bit different
> Nikon = 1.5
> Canon =1.6
> ...


And that's only the DSLR's. Check out the world of point-and-shoots.


----------



## RVP46 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info...just wanted to know if this was a common denominator among the new DSLR bodies.
It is unfortunately, a disappointment that after 20+ years of shooting Nikon's and collecting their best lenses one now finds some favorite lenses to be of little use. 
One of these days the right Nikon DSLR will come along and old things will be new again.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 12, 2009)

You are aware of the full frame bodies, right? D3, D700...


----------



## RVP46 (Oct 12, 2009)

No, i can't say that i am.
Is there light at the end of the tunnel?
I would very much like my 20mm to stay at 20!
What can you tell me about these?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 12, 2009)

if you want your lenses to act like what they say they are, you must buy a full frame camera.  unfortunately, that means spending $2500+, unless you want to buy a nice used full frame nikon.


----------



## RVP46 (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL, i had that feeling.
I wonder if the Full Frame thing will move on down to more affordable camera's?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 12, 2009)

not likely.  you can find a good older full framer in the thousand to two thousand dollar rage in the canon line... not sure about nikons.


----------



## RVP46 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.
Sooner or later one body will look good.


----------

